# Chattahoochee Bear



## Killer Kyle (Sep 29, 2018)

I was able to bag this sow yesterday evening at about 7:20 p.m. on the early rifle hunt. I think she went maybe 130 or 135 lbs or so. Been hunting with a friend all week and trying to get him on a bear. We have seen bear and hogs 4 out of 5 hunts, but haven't been presented with a shot that we needed. Hunting the thick from the ground is never a foregone conclusion unfortunately. We have been on two different bears the last few days. One sow at the bottom of the lead, and one boar bear at the top. Last night we finally made the decision to split up to increase our odds, as the end of the hunt was drawing nigh. He went high and I went low and sat in a grove of white oaks with just a handful of acorns on the ground. After a half hour of rubber-necking and thinking I was hearing something behind me, I turned and looked over my left shoulder. She was directly behind me at 10 yards, head down, and feeding on what little acorns were present. I twisted around the tree 180 degrees in the seat and made the shot over my left shoulder. She was so close that is was actually difficult to see what I was looking at when aiming through the scope. Her head was down so I shot for the top of it. I actually hit the spine where it meets the skull which I realized when skinning. That bullet from my Winchester .30-30 traveled through after hitting the spine, beyond the shoulder, and lodged in the ribs. I'm shooting the Hornady LeveRevolution 150 gr bullets. She never took a step and piled up like a sack of bricks, but I shot her again in the heart anyway just to be sure. I paced the distance from my hammock seat to the bear. Shot her nine steps away!  Because of the weird angle of shooting backwards like that, I let the ol' thuddy-thuddy crack me in the nose like a rookie. Ha! After the shot the second time I felt something running down my nose, and realized I had done it again. I think you can tell in the picture.
I've gotta give a big shoutout to my buddy Natedawg for helping me get her out of the woods. It would have been a long night slicing and dicing in the woods otherwise. Y'all keep hunting hard. The hunt ain't over yet!


----------



## Joe Brandon (Sep 29, 2018)

Beautiful bear Kyle!!!


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Sep 29, 2018)

Good job kyle! I'm glad to hear of some sows hitting the ground this year! Great story to!


----------



## FMBear (Sep 29, 2018)

Outstanding Kyle!
Its amazing how they can be right up on you. 
CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## Killer Kyle (Sep 29, 2018)

Great job to you too Cutter!!! Bears have been dropping like flies the past few days!!


----------



## Timberman (Sep 29, 2018)

Great bear and story!


----------



## jbogg (Sep 29, 2018)

Congrats Kyle! You have been on them all week. I knew it was just a matter of time.


----------



## Buckman18 (Sep 29, 2018)

THE Killer Kyle strikes again!!!

Great bear Killer Kyle!!!


----------



## 35 Whelen (Sep 29, 2018)

Awesome!


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Sep 29, 2018)

Nice job Kyle


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Sep 29, 2018)

Man, of all the years to be so busy at work that I haven't gone yet... you guys are hammering them!  Great job Kyle!

Only a matter of time till ol' JBogg nails one.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Sep 29, 2018)

You got a dandy bud, congrats.


----------



## Cwb19 (Sep 29, 2018)

Congrats on a nice bear Kyle enjoyed your write up also


----------



## strothershwacker (Sep 29, 2018)

Ain't heard someone say "thuddy-thuddy'' in thuddy years! Haha that's awesome. Always enjoy reading your stories. Congrats on the bear!


----------



## Rabun (Sep 29, 2018)

Congratulations on a great bear!  Sorry about the nose...up close and personal. Must have been some kind of excitement!


----------



## jbogg (Sep 29, 2018)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Man, of all the years to be so busy at work that I haven't gone yet... you guys are hammering them!  Great job Kyle!
> 
> Only a matter of time till ol' JBogg nails one.



Life threw us a curve ball last week so I was unable to make it up for the rifle hunt.  Hoping to make it back up sometime soon.  You guys leave one for me!


----------



## twincedargap (Sep 30, 2018)

Congrats. What a great adventure and reward for you both to share. Awesome


----------



## Trout R (Sep 30, 2018)

Congratulations Kyle!!! 
Great Post!!


----------



## GAbullHunter (Sep 30, 2018)

Way to go, its crazy how close they can be after you rubberneck forever an its like how I not see that.. Great job!! Awesome to have buddies to help lean a hand on a drag any day!! Good hunting! Anyone up around the 306 area today?


----------



## fiddlinduke (Oct 1, 2018)

Great job Killer! Nice bear and cool story.


----------



## JustUs4All (Oct 1, 2018)

Congratulations.  It is good to get close to your scope every now and then.


----------



## deermaster13 (Oct 2, 2018)

CONGRATS!


----------



## CornStalker (Oct 2, 2018)

Sounds about right... Take the rifle and of course, you get one in bow range!

Nice work!


----------



## Ghost G (Oct 3, 2018)

Congrats Kyle!  I enjoyed your detailed story.  I'm using the same ammo in my 30-30... love it.


----------



## stonecreek (Oct 4, 2018)

Very cool. Richard


----------



## Dana Young (Oct 4, 2018)

Good job Kyle kill another one you are getting good at this.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Oct 4, 2018)

JustUs4All said:


> Congratulations.  It is good to get close to your scope every now and then.


Ha! I guess so. I'd rather not have had a crack in the nose though! Just reminds us we all can still make rookie mistakes from time to time!


----------



## Killer Kyle (Oct 4, 2018)

Buckman18 said:


> THE Killer Kyle strikes again!!!
> 
> Great bear Killer Kyle!!!



Buckman, I dont always strike, but I get lucky every now and then! Every once in a while a blind dog finds a bone!


----------



## Killer Kyle (Oct 4, 2018)

GAbullHunter said:


> Way to go, its crazy how close they can be after you rubberneck forever an its like how I not see that.. Great job!! Awesome to have buddies to help lean a hand on a drag any day!! Good hunting! Anyone up around the 306 area today?


Thats exactly how I felt BullHunter. I was being cigilant and checking behind me frequently. Just happened to turn around that time and there she was. I was like "where did that thing come from without me noticing?!"


----------



## Killer Kyle (Oct 4, 2018)

I realized after reading this again that I have been negligent in giving credit where credit is due. I always try and make a point to do that. In what little success I have hunting here in the hills, I owe a debt of gratitude to many, many of the forum members here. I began hunting public land here in the mtns about eight years ago. I caught the bear bug my first year, and tried unsuccessfully although I did see one during turkey season the following spring. The next summer I stumbled on this forum when researching bears for the approaching season. Since that time I joined, many, many of the members here have become my personal friends with which I hunt and fish with regularly. Many have taught me a tremendous amount about the mountain game in a very short period of time. Buckman, Tree Cutter, JBoggs, JYFishing, FM Bear, Ripplerider, whitetail freak, northgasportsman, JWilson, T-N-T, Joe Brandon, fishnbub, Killer Delete, and too many others to name. Y'all have bestowed so much knowledge on me and have become my personal friends, and you have enriched my hunting experience and my life greatly. I have shared some memorable victories and experiences with a lot of you. I could never adequately articulate my gratitude for you guys. I sincerely mean that.


----------



## Back40hunter (Oct 8, 2018)

Congrats Kyle. It is great to see anyone’s success in the mountains. But it makes things sweeter when it all comes together.


----------

